# new Molteni Master



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

ordered today .........molteni replica master wait is seven/eight weeks. asked on another forum about threading the I inch treadless stem, received mostly negative response. what one inch stem/bar combo is available for this.........will use 10speed chorus/record mix with aluminum cranks.........


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You don't need a 1 inch stem/bar combo. They make spacers to allow you to use a 1 1/8 stem on the steerer tube. Most stems come with the spacers, but you can find them pretty cheap on most websites should you select a stem that does not come with the spacer. Hope that solves your dilemma. That is the next frame I want in Saronni, but my wife would literally kill me if I bought it before we bought a house.


----------

